# ni hao

## lk42pro

to anyone who can understand that:)

----------

## sprog

Ni hao ma? Wo hen hao.

Wayne

Wo shi aodaliya ren xue xiang de hanyu.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## etmouse

ni men hao!

da jia duo jiao liu,hao ma ?

----------

## taskara

nimen hao

wo ye shì Aò zhou rén  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JeroenV

Ni men hao!

Danshi xianzai wo yao xie hanzi... hai bu hui   :Sad: 

Wo de Chinput bu hao   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ni men hui yong hanzi le ma?

(Wo shi helan ren, suoyi ruguo huida tai fuza le, wo kan bu dong le )   :Smile: 

Zai jian

----------

## allen1970

&#20320;&#20204;&#22909;&#65281;

----------

## allen1970

oh, yun!!

This forum does not support Chinese!

----------

## spasemunkie

Zhen qiguai!  Wo xiangle hui xie hanzide ren bu hui yong pin yin.  Wo ye xiangle Zhongguo ren xie hazi, Xifang ren yong pin yin   :Laughing: 

----------

## holywen

中文可以用么？

----------

## holywen

标题还是不能用中文

 *holywen wrote:*   

> 中文可以用么？

 

----------

## linden

suo yi hai shi yong pin yin ba

jiu xiang zai diablo 2 shang yi yang

----------

## corbie

测试 sorry

----------

## allen1970

大家好！

----------

## huuboo

hehe  笨啊  English is the best

----------

## mayagamer

I'm Chinese.I want to make friends with you.

?????,?????????[code][/code]

y can't i input chinese?           hotwave@163.com

----------

## wepy

how do you get chinese input, i emerged xcin.. and i get some DEFAULT_IM error when i run it (maybe i'm not using it right?)

maybe chinput will work?  :Sad: 

if anyone knows how to setup chinese input, leme know ok?  :Smile: 

----------

## mayagamer

download fcitx-1.8.5-1.noarch.rpm  and setup(double click)

maybe you can input Chinese

----------

## mikko

我是中国大陆的人^_^大家好，希望多多交流

我的mail：mikko◎twtmail.tju.cn

多多帮助哦！

我的linux很菜哦^_^

----------

## wepy

when i run fcitx, i get:

fcitx:Abnormal exit

Signal No.: 11

??? there's no man page, and no --help

----------

## wepy

1)  ok  :Smile:  i tried fcitx and i get a little window (it says fcitx 5).. but i cannot type chinese still

2) i tried cxterm, and it works fine.. but it's limited

3) i tried xcin, but it doesn't work  :Smile: 

what's the best way to get chinese input for programs like mozilla, gaim, terminals, etc?

----------

## wepy

我試試...

看得到嗎？

----------

## felicita

nice to find some senior buddies there are chinese.  :Cool: 

----------

## tram

行不？

随便做个广告：

http://www.linuxsir.com

有一个gentoo/LFS版，挺热闹的！

----------

## linuxlilo

大家好，打个招呼

我是新手，多多指教

----------

## qinpu

wo ye shi Zhong Wen yong hu

{I am a Chinese user too.  :Smile:  }

FROM LINUXSIR

----------

## skyfolly

very warm in here

----------

## icesnow

 :Razz: 

大家好

linuxsir的兄弟们好

----------

## wepy

wtf... xcin isn't working with mozilla, but it's workin with gaim... 

it doesn't show stuff either  :Smile:  fak

----------

## teknomage1

Nimen Hao. Wo xue Zhongwen. Obviously from the previous sentences I'm not very good yet. Anyone know of some good resources to learn chinese?

----------

## pandaxiongmao

I would say college is the best place & resource to learn foreign languages, including chinese. If you want to find good one on internet, just make your way to these sites: www.systranbox.com & www.mandarintools.com; thus happy learning.

----------

## teknomage1

sie sie ni, my college doesn't offer chinese (I go to art school), but I'll definitely check out those weblinks.

----------

## zhenlin

The correct pinyinization is...

xie4 xie. ni3

Written Chinese can be hard to learn. Knowledge of at least 6000 characters is needed to be considered literate. Patience and concentration are musts.

----------

## qingl

 *teknomage1 wrote:*   

> sie sie ni, my college doesn't offer chinese (I go to art school), but I'll definitely check out those weblinks.

 

我可以教你

I can teach you.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hanzotutu

anybody made fcitx 2.0.1 work in gentoo?

mine is always exit code: 11

 :Sad: 

----------

## mojo

i installed it. worked perfectly even better than the version before  :Wink: 

this is the way i started it:

```

export LC_ALL=zh_CN.gb2312

export LANG=zh_CN.gb2312

export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx

export XIM=fcitx

export XIM_PROGRAM=fcitx

export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx

env LANG="zh_CN.gb2312" fcitx -d &

```

after i exported this in any *term in X and started an app it worked with it.

----------

## HuangBo

À´±¨¸öµÀ¡£

ÖÐÎÄ·½Ãæ³ýÎÊÌâ»¹ÊÇÈ¥linuxsir¿´¿´°É£¬Ã¿Ò»¸ö°æ±¾µÄºº»¯¶¼½âÊÍµÃºÜÇå³þ¡£

Visit linuxsir.com for Chinese stuffs in detail. (Fonts, Input methods...)

×£´ó¼ÒÓä¿ì

Regards.

Huang Bo

02/16/2004

----------

## monolin

什么时候linuxsir的人都跑这里来了？

----------

## younker

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139103&highlight=

----------

## panyo

 *mojo wrote:*   

> i installed it. worked perfectly even better than the version before 
> 
> this is the way i started it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I followed the quoted instructions on PowerPC (if that makes a difference). This almost works in emacs, and not at all in MozillaFirebird. In emacs, I can do  a fair amount of typing, but if I type "zh"  ( or "z" and any other letter) I immediatly crash on the second letter with this error:

```
 

FCITX -- Get Signal No.: 11

FCITX -- Exit Signal No.: 11

X protocol error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) on protocol request 25

```

Help?

----------

## dawnlinux

Are there many people using Gentoo Linux in China?  We , in Xiamen Fujian province , have a unix club. Most of us use linux  that is Gentoo Linux. Everyone here is surprised with the powerful Linux system. We enjoy it a lot! 

Are there anyone from Xiamen Fujian province? Every Staturday, we have a technology talk here, we may communicate with each other.

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Wow, most of the members are using Gentoo, then it's rather a geek club.

----------

## gprotection

everybody here ,wish u make much  money!  :Razz: 

Ë×¾ÍË×°É

----------

## wangxiaohu

ni men hao

ÄãÃÇºÃ£¬ÎÒÊÇºÓÄÏµÄ£¬ÔÚ¼ÓÄÃ´óÁôÑ§¡£ÎÒÖÜÎ§°üÀ¨ÎÒÔÚÄÚÒÑ¾­ÓÐÈý¸öÖÐ¹úÈËÔÚÓÃGentooÁË£¬ÆäËûÈË¶¼ÓÃFedora¡£

----------

## sillydonkey

HiaHia.....

¼ûµ½SirµÄÐÖµÜÃÇÁË....

ÎÊ¸öºÃ....

ºÜ¸ßÐËÓÐÕâÃ´¶àÈËÓÃgentoo....

BTW:

°³ÊÇXJTU.EDUµÄ.....

gentooµÄ2.6.xÄÚºËÔÚuniconºÍoskitÉÏ¶¼ÓÐÎÊÌâ....

°³ÎÞÄÎµÄ»»»Øvanila-2.4ÁË(VMwareÔÚ2.6.7-r1x×ÜÊÇÅäÖÃ³ö´í)....

ÓÐÄÇÎ»½â¾öÁË2.6.xµÄÕâ¼¸¸öÎÊÌâ,Çë¶à¶àÖ¸½Ì.....

----------

## alone

±¨¸öµ½£¬¹þ¹þ

hi every one~

----------

## stonent

Ni da ba ba ma ma hao ma?

----------

## foosh

wo hui shuo yi dianr...  ke shi wo shuo de bu hao

----------

## Jeremy_Z

BTW, Is there any open source software like Wenlin ? I still have it to run with Wine .. but OS would be preferable.

----------

## neplusultra

ÎÒÊÇlinuxÖÐÎÄ»¯µÄ¼á¾öÓµ»¤Õß¹þ¡«

----------

## pingufunkybeat

 *zhenlin wrote:*   

> The correct pinyinization is...
> 
> xie4 xie. ni3
> 
> Written Chinese can be hard to learn. Knowledge of at least 6000 characters is needed to be considered literate. Patience and concentration are musts.

 

 :Shocked:  ??? Are you absolutely sure about this? I've always been told by Chinese that 1000 is the absolute minimum, and that with 2500, you're already very good. I thought only university professors knew 6000 and that most university-level people were closer to 3000.

But then, I'm only at the few-hundred mark. Wo de zhong wen shuo bu hao.

----------

